
Google might release a new laptop and tablet that run on a completely new OS - pvsukale3
http://www.businessinsider.in/Google-might-release-a-new-laptop-and-tablet-that-run-on-a-completely-new-operating-system/articleshow/54529745.cms
======
mrmondo
I'd personally love to see a new OS come into play, I just really wouldn't
want it built around a single company if that makes sense? I wouldn't mind so
much if one company bank rolled the initial design if it was open source and
once made pubic was too licensed and profited as open source software so that
development communities around the world could not only inspect it, but also
contribute, improve and redistribute freely, think android but without being
built to be so Google centric.

------
symlinkk
Linux based I would assume?

